# Mouthe?



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,i bought this as a non runner at today's carboot sale,it was fully wound and not ticking even when shook,got it home prodded it a bit and got it working,i was really pleased and gave it a polish and clean,its been running for 8hrs and keeping good time. 

I haven't been able to get any info on the net about Mauthe,except its a place in france,

it says on the movement: F.Mauthe 612 17J German,as it has the same name on the movement and the dial,i thought it might be a known brand,but i cant find anything? 

Has anybody heard of them before?

Thanks.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice as usual!!!

A bit of history (I think it's the same Mauthe, apparently they are big name in clocks):

http://collections-adamalif.blogspot.com/2010/04/mantle-clock-collection-mauthe-3-holes.html

http://www.clockswatches.com/foreign/showpage.php?em=1554

http://www.vintagemilitarywatches.com/?pg=view&id=235


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Very nice as usual!!!
> 
> A bit of history (I think it's the same Mauthe, apparently they are big name in clocks):
> 
> ...


I think we were writing in each others threads at the same time 

Thanks for all the great links,they certainly have a lot of history behind them,you're a wizard with a search engine,cause i didn't find anything?! ardon:

i've saved all the pages in my Mauthe info folder on my pc.

Thanks again Kutusov. k:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> Thanks for all the great links,they certainly have a lot of history behind them,you're a wizard with a search engine,cause i didn't find anything?! ardon:
> 
> i've saved all the pages in my Mauthe info folder on my pc.
> 
> Thanks again Kutusov. k:


Your welcome Sam! Reckon I could make a living searching stuff up?


----------

